# Craigslist hand planes



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys, I've never used a hand planer. I have a jointer, a dewalt planer and when I need to smooth up a glue up I use a belt sander. This seems like a great deal but I'd like some experienced opinions. 


planner wood $100
http://fayar.craigslist.org/tls/5183392132.html

via cPro Craigslist App
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/CL-iDevice
Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android

Whadda think?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The third one from the left is missing the cap iron.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I personally think it is a little high, and not exactly "mint condition ". They are hand planes. A hand planer is powered.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Those have sold already but he has these two that he wants $20 a piece for. How bout them?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think that is also too high. Maybe $20 for both.


----------



## nmssis (Sep 4, 2015)

Is e-bay a good source for used hand planes...granted one knows how to tune them up.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Usually flea markets or garage sales are better, but eBay is a good source.


----------



## nmssis (Sep 4, 2015)

hwebb99 said:


> Usually flea markets or garage sales are better, but eBay is a good source.



if i wanted to learn how to tune up one of these, should i end up getting one, is there a thread here that can walk me through the process?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

There are hundreds of threads. Just do a search in the hand tool section. If I wasn't working off an iPhone I would post a link.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd look locally for one before shopping on eBay. People selling on eBay tend to know what the stuff is worth (or think it's worth more than it is), whereas you can sometimes pick up something at a garage or estate sale for next to nothing. Plus, you get to inspect the item.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

nmssis said:


> if i wanted to learn how to tune up one of these, should i end up getting one, is there a thread here that can walk me through the process?


Millions of them. I think every member, myself included, has done a hand plane restoration thread


----------



## nmssis (Sep 4, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Millions of them. I think every member, myself included, has done a hand plane restoration thread


since i'm a novice to these tools what are some good brands i should consider?

I know names like lie nielsen, wood river n stanley but these are on the pricier side.

Is Miller Falls good name for planes?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

nmssis said:


> since i'm a novice to these tools what are some good brands i should consider?
> 
> I know names like lie nielsen, wood river n stanley but these are on the pricier side.
> 
> Is Miller Falls good name for planes?


Bugger if I know, I'll work with anything if the price is cheap


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is some good information on buying planes:
http://woodandshop.com/woodworking-hand-tool-buying-guide-handplanes/

I have several Miller Falls and they are as good as Stanley IMHO.

Another good site:
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## nmssis (Sep 4, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Here is some good information on buying planes:
> http://woodandshop.com/woodworking-hand-tool-buying-guide-handplanes/
> 
> I have several Miller Falls and they are as good as Stanley IMHO.
> ...



wow, the first article is exactly, within a thousandth, of what I need...Thanks Again!!


----------



## nmssis (Sep 4, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Here is some good information on buying planes:
> http://woodandshop.com/woodworking-hand-tool-buying-guide-handplanes/
> 
> I have several Miller Falls and they are as good as Stanley IMHO.
> ...




btw...will the no.5 replacement blades and caps fit other planes in "5" category...like no.5 C n such?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

nmssis said:


> btw...will the no.5 replacement blades and caps fit other planes in "5" category...like no.5 C n such?


Yes, the 5C is just a regular #5 with a corrugated foot/shoe, everything else is the same.

Here is another video on how to tune a plane:
http://woodtreks.com/how-to-tune-up-a-hand-plane/19/


----------



## nmssis (Sep 4, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Yes, the 5C is just a regular #5 with a corrugated foot/shoe, everything else is the same.
> 
> Here is another video on how to tune a plane:
> http://woodtreks.com/how-to-tune-up-a-hand-plane/19/


According to this article:

http://woodandshop.com/woodworking-hand-tool-buying-guide-handplanes/

...If you can only afford to start out with one “bench plane”, then I’d recommend buying a jack plane, specifically a bevel down Stanley No. 5 metal Jack Plane (“Bailey” style or “Bedrock” style, if you can afford it)
....If combined with a straight blade (or even slightly arched/cambered), with the mouth closed down tight, it can also be used like a smoothing plane. You can also use it for flattening and truing the edges of shorter boards.



So if i understand it correctly, simply by getting an extra cambered blade and sharpening the leading edge at a low angle, I can extend the range of the no. 5 plane at my disposal?

and what's the Stanley no 605?

Thanks!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

nmssis said:


> According to this article:
> 
> http://woodandshop.com/woodworking-hand-tool-buying-guide-handplanes/
> 
> ...


The 605 is a Bedrock Stanley, it is a high end plane of the Stanley. The 605 Bedrock is the equivalent to a #5 Stanley, a good plane.


----------



## kramar74 (Sep 21, 2015)

I hit flea markets, garage sales, antique stores, etc. Sometimes what people are asking is high, other times I would have been a fool not to buy. I rarely buy online as there is no way to truly inspect the piece before you get it. Heck, this past summer I hit an estate sale and bought a Craftsman rolling tool cabinet (11 drawer) for 125.00 WITH ALL THE TOOLS IN IT!! Turned out I scored two old Stanley No. 5 planes in great shape, as well as a few low angle block planes and a rabbiting plane!! That was in addition to three socket sets, miscellaneous wrenches, three hand drills, and a ton of other stuff. Point being - keep your eyes open and you can often find great hand tools for next to nothing.


----------

